
Microsoft Band is dead - walterbell
http://betanews.com/2016/10/03/microsoft-band-dead-windows-10-mobile/
======
ocdtrekkie
This is a typical BetaNews "Microsoft thing is dead" post. They put out a
Windows Phone is dead post monthly like clockwork.

In reality, the rumors are that they wanted to get the Band running Windows 10
(like everything else Microsoft puts out) rather than the custom firmware it
presently has. They had a lot of difficulties getting it to work. If their
existing team wasn't proficient at working with Windows 10 so much as the
Band-specific software, they may have wanted to change out the team. And
obviously, all the delays mean they definitely have nothing to show for 2016
release.

Whether or not they'll still work on a Band 3, of course, is up for debate,
but if they intend for their next model to use a completely different software
setup, them retiring the existing Band SDK doesn't tell us much.

